# Davey Boy Smith of wwf passes away



## jlvideo (Apr 7, 2002)

Yet another tragic death has hit the wrestling world as "The British Bulldog" Davey Boy Smith passed away last night at the age of 39. Smith was on vacation with his girlfriend Andrea Hart in Envereme, British Columbia when he passed away. No other details have been released at this time. We send our condolences to the family and friends of Davey Boy Smith.

He'll be truly missed by friends/fans of pro wrestling. He and Dynamite Kid were a truly awesome tag team in wwf.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

This year has really been something...and not in a good way for the business as far as deaths, losing McDaniel, Royal, Thesz, now Smith, and countless others...we can only hope things will take a turn for the better. 

In his prime, he could do it in both tag and singles matches. Two of my favourites were when the British Bulldogs beat Valentine & Beefcake for the WWF tag titles at WrestleMania 2 and when he beat Bret Hart for the Intercontinental belt at SummerSlam 1992.

I wonder what will be Bret's reaction to this, he and the Bulldog had parted ways over the last few year's many things were said publily by Bret and Davey.

I hope the WWF (sorry no E for me) mentions it tonight and tomorrow on RAW. he deserves it. He put alot of work into that fed and at least they can mention his passing. I'm sure they will. They never fail when it comes to one of their own. 

I wonder how Tom Billington feels. He's a real bitter bloke these days and I wonder if he feels any sadness about Davey's passing. 

I'm sure Meltzer will get details on this.

My condolences to his family.


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

What's the latest report on drug use in the WWF/WWE? I haven't followed the "sport" in the last few years, but it seems strange that a few of my favorites from the past have passed away recently.


----------

